# Quaint expressions.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you recently,

Opened or closed the light?
Made an operation?
Bought medicine for the ants?

There are lots of expressions here that makes us smile when we hear them what are your favourites?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Not so much a quaint expression, but it does make me smile when you go to seafood restaurants and see "crap soup" on the menu


----------



## hy19002000 (Oct 31, 2009)

what make laugh in these?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

no broblem


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> no broblem


lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I like your closes.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I like your closes.


nice! 

another favorite is: "very good... very sbezial"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

loll yes very zbezial.

don't you just love that rain is ****ta (phonetics)


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

*nice*



MaidenScotland said:


> loll yes very zbezial.
> 
> don't you just love that rain is ****ta (phonetics)


rainy ..nice


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

*may be*



Sam said:


> Not so much a quaint expression, but it does make me smile when you go to seafood restaurants and see "crap soup" on the menu




Hey Sam , May its Meant " Koktal " as sure you know whats mean Koktal In juice 
so may be they mean The same or Mess It in English if not one of those so Be happy this Restaurants Honest ;-)

worry of not honestly Restaurants


----------

